# Jackie Evancho - To Believe



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

This kid's voice still amazes me:

http://videos2view.net/2believe-JE.htm


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

wow!
And thank you Lord, I needed that today.


----------

